
Analyzing Who and What Appears in a Decade of US Cable TV News - danielmorozoff
https://tvnews.stanford.edu/data
======
danielmorozoff
Here is the actual paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.06007](https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.06007)

